# Tip: Almond Oil For Sunken Eyes!



## piegirl (Apr 10, 2010)

I don't know if anybody has discussed this yet, but I felt like sharing this &amp; I swear by this. Sometimes dehydration &amp; a lack of sleep make my eyes sunken in &amp; hollow, which makes my eyes look noticeably smaller when I actually have big eyes. I haven't had this problem anymore since I've been using this inexpensive remedy for more than a year. It's simple: just gently apply almond oil onto your eye area &amp; its triglycerides (fatty acids) naturally revert your eyes back to normal by adding moisture back into your eye area. Some people also mix honey into the almond oil for extra power. I get my almond oil at health/vitamin stores. Of course, always make sure you do get plenty of sleep &amp; drink plenty of water!

Hope anybody finds this helpful


----------



## Lucy (Apr 10, 2010)

i use almond oil as a cleanser, but i'll start leaving it around my eyes! thanks for the tip.


----------



## magosienne (Apr 10, 2010)

I will definitely let it on my eyes, i usually rinse it.


----------



## jewele (Apr 10, 2010)

I have some sweet almond oil, I will try it with that. Right now I'm putting on Vit E and I'm not seeing any results. Thanks


----------



## piegirl (Apr 10, 2010)

You're welcome


----------



## DachsieDogMom (Apr 12, 2010)

I have also read similar reviews for avocado oil.


----------



## piegirl (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks! I didn't know avocado oil can do that as well.


----------



## magosienne (Apr 13, 2010)

Avocado oil is very nourishing (i think you can also use it on your hair), but i have never tried it myself.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Apr 13, 2010)

I want to try this. My eyes need some moisture.


----------

